# What ever happened to this guy?



## fufu (May 14, 2008)

Ross Perot.






YouTube Video


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2008)

We need him


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 15, 2008)

He was and is a buffoon.

He tapped into discontent.

But when he did speak about the fiscal tsunami the us WILL face, he was right.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2008)

So where is he? I never got an answer.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

his ears carried him away in a big gust of wind. really i have know idea he just kind of disapeared.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

After he dropped off the deep end, he disappeared from the political scene.  He won't talk about anything other than business matters.  Rumor has it that he's starting some economics related website.

Hmmm...


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2008)

interreestinggg


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> We need him


 I liked his ideas.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> He was and is a buffoon.
> 
> He tapped into discontent.
> 
> But when he did speak about the fiscal tsunami the us WILL face, he was right.


I thought he had some good ideas, he had a plan which others didn't.
I think he was a little weak on the forieng issues....what did he do to fix that....he had an old senile general as his vice president candidate.




1992 presidential candidacy

Ross Perot on the cover of _Time Magazine_


On February 20, 1992, he appeared on CNN's _Larry King Live_ and announced his intention to run if his supporters could get his name on the ballot in all 50 states. With such declared policies as balancing the federal budget, firm pro-choice stance, expansion of the war on drugs, ending outsourcing of jobs, opposition to gun control, belief in protectionism on trade, his support of the Environmental Protection Agency and enacting electronic direct democracy via "electronic town halls," he became a potential candidate and soon polled roughly even with the two major party candidates.


----------

